# Looking for complete archive channel playlist of a deleted youtube channel stompcrushlove.



## Deleted member 159066 (Sep 6, 2022)

Hi I am here to look for archive/backup playlist of youtube channel stompcrushlove because I love plastic toy car crushing macro videos and I found out that this channel have posted one car crushing video on the channel ( https://www.furaffinity.net/view/10214229/ ) but unfortunately, i cannot find the channel. I have private messaged him on FA for the video, but i don't think he's gonna respond to my message. Anyone have the entire backup of this channel please PM me the videos. The plastic toy car crushing videos from him are gonna be so satisfying.


----------

